# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] Ordre de diffusion des trilogies star wars

## Oberown

Au personne ne connaissant pas du tout Star Wars.

Vous pensez dans quel ordre faut-il passer les 2 trilogies ?

Exemple de critre.
Passer celle d'Anakin en premier ainsi la personne ne sait pas qu'il va devenir mchant.
Ou passe celle de Luke en deuxime pour pas qu'il sache que Dark Vader soit son pre.

----------


## Admin

Je pense qu'il est important de conserver l'ordre de sortie d'origine des films pour plusieurs raisons :
- dj pour la qualit de l'image. Regarde le 1/2/3 d'abord et les 4/5/6 vont te paraitre trs trs fade
- de plus, G. Lucas  fait le scenario du 1/2/3 sur le fondement que le public savait dj qui etait Dark Vador et qui etait L'empereur, il n'y a pas eu particulirement de suspense qui justifierai de sacrifier l'ordre d'origine.

----------


## mavina

ce serait dommage de gacher le clbrissime



> _censored_


(auto censure pour viter le spoiler, han  ::oops::  )

Sinon +1 Gal, je pense que le regarder dans l'ordre de sortie est plutt important, mme si pour les effets, les versions remasterises sont l  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Maxoo

+1, il faut regarder IV, V, VI et I, II, III !!

d'ailleurs tout ceux qui ont regard au cinmal les I, II, III sans connaitre les autres ont beaucoup perdu, dommage pour eux !!

----------


## Johnbob

-1, il faut regarder IV, V, VI et c'est tout !  ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> (auto censure pour viter le spoiler, han  )


C'est quoi le spoiler?  ::oops::

----------


## yiannis

> C'est quoi le spoiler?


petite definition  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> petite definition


pourquoi aller chercher si loin, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoiler

----------


## r0d

okay  ::merci::

----------


## bouchette63

Oula vous rpondez un peu vite je trouve.   ::?:  
C'est vrai que ceux qui ont connu Star Wars avant la sortie de la nouvelle trilogie (ce qui est mon cas), prfrent voir le IV,V,VI suivit du I,II,III. Je ne le renie pas.

Mais  y rflchir, regardez les 6 films dans le bon ordre (I,II,III,IV,V,VI) peut rvler d'autres surprises (censored). Lucas considre galement que ses films doivent tre regard de cette faon l. 
Oui, alors vous me direz que le point fort de Star Wars c'est notamment censored dans l'pisode V. 

Dommage que l'on puisse faire le test qu'une fois, j'aurais bien fais les deux pour voir quel est le meilleur ordre  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

le plus gros suspens c'est le censored, le reste tout le monde sait qui va gagne et qui sont les mchants !!!

Donc si on regardes I, II, III, tu te bousilles seulement le plus gros moment de toutes l'histoire de la SF  :;):

----------


## mavina

Comment ils pompent mon censored !!

Copiteurs !!  ::P:  

Fred

----------


## loka

Je pense qu'il faut les regarder dans l'ordre IV-V-VI-I-II-III car pour ma part je n'aurais vraiment pas autant aimer l'episode III si je ne les avaient pas regard dans cet ordre  ::P:

----------


## bouchette63

> le plus gros suspens c'est le censored, le reste tout le monde sait qui va gagne et qui sont les mchants !!!
> 
> Donc si on regardes I, II, III, tu te bousilles seulement le plus gros moment de toutes l'histoire de la SF


Pas trop d'accord avec toi Maxoo.
En fait, je pense que si tu as entendu parler des mchants et de Star Wars en gnral vaut mieux regarder le IV,V,VI d'abord c'est vrai.

Mais au contraire si tu n'as jamais entendu quoique se soit sur les films et que tu ne connais vraiment rien du tout. Alors l je pense que le I,II,III sont mieux en premier. Car il y a quand mme quelques surprises dans cet ordre l, qui  mon avis sont intressante  regarder.

PS : Faudrait trouver quelqu'un qui les ai dcouvert dans l'ordre logique, pour qu'il puisse nous donner son avis, se serait mieux je pense.

----------


## Maxoo

> PS : Faudrait trouver quelqu'un qui les ai dcouvert dans l'ordre logique, pour qu'il puisse nous donner son avis, se serait mieux je pense.


bah non ca ne serait l'avis que d'un personne et trouver une chantillon de personnes qui n'ont pas encore vu star wars, va falloir les prendre  la naissance et les faire grandir sans jamais leur parler de la "dites phrase" !!

----------


## bouchette63

> bah non ca ne serait l'avis que d'un personne et trouver une chantillon de personnes qui n'ont pas encore vu star wars, va falloir les prendre  la naissance et les faire grandir sans jamais leur parler de la "dites phrase" !!


C'est vrai Maxoo, je conois que se sera trs difficile.


A Oberown : le mieux c'est de les regarder dans cet ordre IV,V,VI,I,II,III et pas de chichi  :;):

----------


## r0d

Et pour ceux qui ont bien aim memento et irreversible, mieux vaut les regarder dans cet ordre:
IV V IV III II I
 ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> *IV* V *IV* III II I


tu tapes trop vite ...

----------


## r0d

Argh, dcidment, aucune erreur ne m'est pardonne aujourd'hui  ::aie:: 
Bah, ce n'est pas trop grave, ce n'est pas une faute d'othographe ni une erreur de grammaire  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

Bah moi je dirais qu'il faut les regarder sparment. J'ai dja essayer de les regarder d'affiler et ca colle pas bien.

Sinon pour l'ordre je dirais le 1, 2, 3 (on laisse passer une bonne semaine) ensuite le 4, 5, 6.

----------


## Maxoo

il est vrai que comme dans l'histoire il y a un trou entre le III et le IV, autant se faire aussi un break  :;): 

moi j'aime bien regarder IV, V et VI (j'ai le coffret collector DVD) soit un par soir, soit les 3 dans la journe si j'ai rien d'autres a faire ... mais ca nerve un tant soit peu ma copine ...

----------


## r0d

Je crois qu'un de ces quatres, pour un long week-end d'hiver par exemple, je vais me tenter les six d'affile (aprs avoir pralablement rempli le frigo et tent de trouver d'autres fanatiques de ma trempe pour me suivre), et dans l'ordre chonologique (I, II, III, IV, V, VI).
 ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> Je crois qu'un de ces quatres, pour un long week-end d'hiver par exemple, je vais me tenter les six d'affile (aprs avoir pralablement rempli le frigo et tent de trouver d'autres fanatiques de ma trempe pour me suivre), et dans l'ordre chonologique (I, II, III, IV, V, VI).


en tout sans s'arreter ca fait 13h  peu pres ... alors avec une pause gouter entre chaque films de 30 minutes ca va toujours !!!

----------


## kirgan

Moi je pense que pour viter de penser que Luke censored et que la Princesse censored dans une censored, il vaut mieux regarder IV V IV d'abord.
Ensuite, si on a une  journe de plus  tuer, toujours pour ne pas croire que censored, et ben tu regardes... hmm en fait tu te refais IV V VI.

En rsum 4-5-6 4-5-6 (et si vraiment tu te fais chier, 1-2-3)

----------


## Admin

Sinon il y a aussi 6-1-4-2-5-3  ::mouarf::  

Pour le censored, tout le monde sait que c'est emile le tueur  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Et les BD's dans tout ca ? vous les lisez quand ?  ::lol:: 

je pense nottament aux tomes de _l'Hritier de L'emprereur_, _Rogue Sqadron_...de chez DarkHorse comics
Qui sont sorties entre les films....parfois des tomes differents entre les films... ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Et les BD's dans tout ca ? vous les lisez quand ? 
> 
> je pense nottament aux tomes de _l'Hritier de L'emprereur_, _Rogue Sqadron_...de chez DarkHorse comics
> Qui sont sorties entre les films....parfois des tomes differents entre les films...


les bds, et les livres, ... y en a tellement je trouve que aprs ca n'a rien a voir !!

----------


## Eowyn

sans hsitation : IV, V, VI

et si t'es puni I, II, III ::aie::  

et pour savoir ce qui se passe entre les deux triologies et avant et aprs, on peut aussi bouquiner... c'est sauf erreur aux ditions poches.

----------


## Mdinoc

Moi, je n'ai pas eu de chance. Mes parents ayant leurs ides sur les films ne collant pas  la ralit, j'ai commenc par le I (aprs que l'histoire des IV-V-VI m'aie t gnreusement spoile par mes cousins).

En fait, j'ai vu I, II, un marathon IV-V-VI chez des amis dsireux de rparer ma pauvre culture, puis le III au cinma.

I-II-IV-V-VI-III

----------


## Maxoo

> Moi, je n'ai pas eu de chance. Mes parents ayant leurs ides sur les films ne collant pas  la ralit, j'ai commenc par le I (aprs que l'histoire des IV-V-VI m'aie t gnreusement spoile par mes cousins).
> 
> En fait, j'ai vu I, II, un marathon IV-V-VI chez des amis dsireux de rparer ma pauvre culture, puis le III au cinma.
> 
> I-II-IV-V-VI-III


et du coup ? tu es traumatis ? tu as rien compris  l'histoire ? tu es dgout de pas avoir t surpris par les diffrents censored ?

----------


## romain69005

Quelqu'un ici a vraiment russi a voir la premire trilogie (enfin... IV V VI) sans avoir t spoil auparavant ?

----------


## yiannis

euh..... oui moi a la sortie des films au cinema 
bon ok, je retourne a l'hospice (la gouyette pour les plus vieux  :;):  )

----------


## Maxoo

> Quelqu'un ici a vraiment russi a voir la premire trilogie (enfin... IV V VI) sans avoir t spoil auparavant ?


Oui moi, mon frre mon pre.
Mon frre et moi on avait une douzaine d'anne, mon pre l'a vu au cinma. (la classe  :8-):  )

----------


## Higestromm

> euh..... oui moi a la sortie des films au cinema 
> bon ok, je retourne a l'hospice (la gouyette pour les plus vieux  )


Bah pareille mais j't tout ptit et j comprenais pas grand chose  :;):

----------


## Eowyn

> Quelqu'un ici a vraiment russi a voir la premire trilogie (enfin... IV V VI) sans avoir t spoil auparavant ?


moi aussi...
mais en vido avant les rditions (si,si sur bande pas sur DVD !)
allez, je vais aller rejoindre Yiannis  l'hospice, on va se faire gronder par l'infirmire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

> Quelqu'un ici a vraiment russi a voir la premire trilogie (enfin... IV V VI) sans avoir t spoil auparavant ?


moi aussi.
Et j'avoue une chose : Je me serai bien pass de voir cela. Je n'aime pas.
Donc mon ordre: 0 0 0 0 0 0

----------


## shadowmoon

> Quelqu'un ici a vraiment russi a voir la premire trilogie (enfin... IV V VI) sans avoir t spoil auparavant ?


de meme, je les avais enregistrs sur VHS

----------


## BainE

il n'existe qu'une seule trilogie StarWars

Les 3 films sortis rcements sont des vulgaires Fake chinois

----------


## bilb0t

> -1, il faut regarder IV, V, VI et c'est tout !


Y a des pisodes I, II et III ? Srieux ? Tes truc qui valent la peine dtre vu ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Lorsque vous parlez des IV, V, VI, vous parlez des originaux ou des remasteriss? Parce que seul les originaux comptent  mon sens.

LA vraie trilogie Star Wars. Et en plus j'ai pas t spoiler  ::mrgreen::  

Donc pour l'ordre je dirais:
IV, V, VI originaux  
IV, V, VI remasteriss 1
IV, V, VI remasteriss 2 (et oui il est fort G.Lukas)
I, II, III

Le but ensuite est de dcouvrir toutes les petites diffrences entre les IV, V et VI des diffrentes versions  ::D:  

D'ailleurs Lukas va ressortir (enfin) en septembre il me semble les IV, V et VI originaux en DVD... sauf qu'ils seront en bonus d'un coffret contenant je sais plus quoi... et comme j'ai dj tout le reste, je me tates  ::?:

----------


## kirgan

> sauf qu'ils seront en bonus d'un coffret contenant je sais plus quoi... et comme j'ai dj tout le reste, je me tates


C'est pas la caractristique des fans de Star Wars que d'avoir chaque version 17 fois? tant donn la politique de Lucas sur le "je sors un super coffret qui contient un petit bonus en plus que le super coffret prcdent", a ne serait pas tonnant  ::P: 

Mais que c'est bon de les revoir quand mme, ces films ^^

----------


## Maxoo

Pour informations Sky One - Sky Movie (une chaine Anglaise je crois) va diffuser la double trilogie dans peu de temps, et elle commence bien videmment par le ...

IV !!

Bah oui, comme j'avais dit quoi  :;):  elle va faire le IV, V, VI, I, II, III.

----------

